
10 Different Engineering Ladders - svmanager
https://staysaasy.com/management/2020/04/26/Engineering-Ladder-Archive.html
======
gowld
"ladder" is an anti-pattern. Contributers each have multiple responsibilities,
and should be recognized and rewarded for their accomplishments and leadership
in each area or responsibility. The idea of a single ladder to climb up (or
fall off of, because stepping down is almost universally prohibited) is
harmful to morale, retention, and team organization/effectiveness.

~~~
svmanager
What would you call such thing, this multi-dimensional and seemingly graduated
set of accomplishments and leadership?

~~~
openfuture
It's called a lattice.

